
Stitch Fix: Introducing Our Cultivating Algorithms Visualization - tuhins
https://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/2020/03/02/cultivating-algos
======
data_ders
the text of the article is great! the D3 is way too heavy handed and
distracted!

